# Sacramento vs. Washington Game Thread (12/21)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (16-7) vs Washington Wizards (14-9)
Arco Arena, Tuesday December 21st, 2004
7:00pm PT, NBATV, News10 *

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 





































Brendan Haywood/Antawn Jamison/Jared Jeffries/Larry Hughes/Gilbert Arenas *</center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Wizards Forum Game Thread :wave:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My prediction...

*Kings 109*
Bullets(I mean Wizards) 108


*Webb 27pts 12rbs
Peja 22pts*

Jamison 29pts 15rbs 4blks.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kings - 104
Wizards - 93

Peja 24 points and -4 Rebounds (Yes that's a negative)
Webber 23 13 7


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Kings - 104
> Wizards - 93
> 
> ...


:laugh: 


I feel you S-Star. He needs to rebound for us to be able to win games. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com: Washington (14-9) at Sacramento (16-7) 10:00 pm EST 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- The Washington Wizards look to clinch a winning road trip when they visit raucous ARCO Arena and the Sacramento Kings on Tuesday.
> 
> Webber, who leads the Kings with 20.5 points and 9.6 rebounds, missed practice the previous two days before the win and is day-to-day.
> 
> Sacramento has won six straight vs. Washington in ARCO Arena and 10 of the last 12 meetings overall.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

115 Kings
111 Wizards

I doubt the Wizards and Kings hooking up means 90+ points for the Wiz. This game is going to be high scoring.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Kings 103
Wizards 96

Webber 28pts
Peja 21 pts 

Hughes 28pts
Arenas 24pts


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Wizards 111 Kings 110
 
Kwame 30 points 19 rebounds
:yes:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Wizards 103
Kings 107

Peja: 33 pts, 7 Reb
Bibby: 22 pts
Webber: 18 pts, 11 Reb

And yes, I remember Kwame killed us on the glass in a game last year, so he might just do it again.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Kings - 104
> Wizards - 93
> 
> ...


30 seconds left...Its 104-93... DONT SCORE!!! DONT SCORE!!!


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Kings - 104
> Wizards - 93
> 
> ...


Give that man a cigar :yes: !!!!!!!!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:meditate: :meditate: :meditate: :meditate: :meditate:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

No shame in losing to one of the league's best on the road. Just be ready for the revenge whupping on February 27th


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> :meditate: :meditate: :meditate: :meditate: :meditate:


I had a feeling I saw someone with that prediction. Nice work  Even though idiots like Chad Ford are saying the Kings are done, 17-7 doesn't mean done to me.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Almost 4 players with 20 points...nice.

Recap 
Box Score


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Almost 4 players with 20 points...nice.
> 
> Recap
> Box Score


Nice Avatar you got there Peja Vu. :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Is it because the Dodgers owner is a liar, or a jew?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Is it because the Dodgers owner is a liar, or a jew?


Liar.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I had a feeling I saw someone with that prediction. Nice work  Even though idiots like Chad Ford are saying the Kings are done, 17-7 doesn't mean done to me.


And idiots liek Steve Kerr


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> Liar.


Which would make him a Jew? (I'm just keeding) :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> 
> 
> Which would make him a Jew? (I'm just keeding) :laugh:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I hope I dont feed you up with my Songaila's remarks. But what the hell... guy makes you a double-double, Chris Webber gets back the next game and Di gets only 5 minutes of playing time, 5 crapy minutes... :upset: I want to punch Adelman's face sometimes, I really do :yes: :grinning:


----------

